# British Made .22 TX200 (Engraved On Barrel) Info.Please



## Pengalanty (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know this particular air rifle?
Has anyone more information please?

I have had this air rifle for a long time now and except for a target practice about 2 years ago, it has hasn't been used since.

It fires a .22 pellet ( I have some .22 AccuPell that came with the gun). It has an underslung loading mechanism, (Not a barrel break). When trying the gun, (In a neighbours printshop, which was long and narrow), the pellets went through 2 thicknesses of pallet timber and embedded themselves into the wooden entrance doors. This would seem pretty powerful to me. It is fitted with a silencer? at the end of the barrel and has a Tasco telescopic sight.

I am a complete beginner, with no knowledge. A friend suggested that I join a club, before I try and shoot something.

As I now live in th countryside, I would like to use it for the occassional rabbit, pideon or squirrel. Would anyone know if this is the right type of firarm for this purpose?

I seem to remember something being said about being calabrated to just under the legal limit, where one has to have a firearm certificate in the UK
You advice would be welcome! 
Thanks! ~Allan~


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Check this link: http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2006/04/ ... art-1.html
Google TX200 and you'll find all sorts of info, including a youtube video.
Pete


----------

